# howzit from Durban, South Africa



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

hi there Harm, Welcome...:thumbs_up

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## harm_hunter (Jan 5, 2010)

thanks Spatan


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Welcome harm.


----------



## superga (Apr 3, 2009)

hi there


----------



## RHODIE (Jan 15, 2009)

*hello*

Welcome :thumbs_up


----------



## harm_hunter (Jan 5, 2010)

thanks for the welcome guys


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Welcome welcome here Harm.


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Welcome to AT:darkbeer:


----------

